# Green Lantern script review



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

> A few years ago, we reviewed the GL script Robert Smigel wrote with comedian Jack Black in mind -- D.C. and Warner Bros. wisely decided against going down that route, maybe we had something to do with that when we shit all over it, read our review here.
> 
> But, there has been quite of bit of buzz lately coming from Greg Berlanti, Marc Guggenheim and Michael Green's newest take on the Green Lantern and I managed to find a copy in my hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been waiting years for this, I hope to God they make a movie on this soon.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

I also like that apparently both Clark Kent and Guy Gardner make cameos (with Guy getting a ring in a sequel apparently).  and that they're really going all out to flesh out Sinestro and they have Hector Hammond.

also *KILOWOG*


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2008)

> and loads of other characters sure to keep fanboys orgasmic throughout.


So this is going to be nothing but fanwank? 

*FAIL.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Jack Black? 

I personally have no stock in GL. I guess I'd watch the movie though.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 15, 2008)

Sure leave the Black guy out John Stewart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2008)

Perhaps they can get John Stewart to play John Stewart.

They can do him up like Robert Downey Jr. in Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> So this is going to be nothing but fanwank?
> 
> *FAIL.*



did you even finish the article or did you stop there?  He's just saying that there's going to be stuff like in the Hulk and Iron Man movies, where they mention stuff from the home universe and mention other notable figures (SHIELD, Project: Rebirth, etc.)


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2008)

I sense fail comparisons to Lord of the Rings...


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like it'll be pretty good. Let's hope the folks in charge stay true to what they've got so far.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 16, 2008)

It'll suck.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2008)

hey actually make a contribution or gtfo


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2008)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## beads (Aug 16, 2008)

Comic book movies have been really good recently, and I hope this continues it.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2008)

They're gonna try to do too much for this to be good...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2008)

i think as long as is rated PG-13 or R (most likely they looking for PG-13 rating) it would be good.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> They're gonna try to do too much for this to be good...



so what an origin story and 1 villain is too much for you?


I think it's gonna be damn awesome


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so what an origin story and 1 villain is too much for you?
> 
> 
> I think it's gonna be damn awesome





> Also, unlike other recent superhero movies, this Green Lantern story has science fiction elements such as *visiting other planets and major space battles*.



If they try and bring this into the movie, yes.



> It's a quick read and is a mere 109 pages but is action packed from the beginning to end. It has the potential to be bigger than Iron Man or maybe even The Dark Knight



Oh and claiming this before they've even begun production is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

Whats your point? 

It'd be like any of the other superhero movies it just takes place more not on Earth

not that hard to do


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Whats your point?
> 
> It'd be like any of the other superhero movies it just takes place more not on Earth
> 
> not that hard to do



Sorry but I'm not feeling it. Maybe when they actually film the thing and get a trailer out I'll change by opinion but right now it seems like pure unjustified hype.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2008)

you you POOZER


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2008)

Taleran said:


> you you POOZER



Don't steal Kilowog's lines.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

Taleran has a Bachelors in Poozerology, I however am a PhD 



> Oh and claiming this before they've even begun production is just plain ridiculous


*THE FILMMAKERS DIDN'T CLAIM THIS, SOME GUY WHO WROTE THE ARTICLE AFTER READING THE SCRIPT DID*

ALSO CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 17, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> hey actually make a contribution or gtfo



I did, I gave my opinion on it. 

DUH!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck yeah!



Chaykin art

Hell no!


----------



## Sylar (Aug 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Taleran has a Bachelors in Poozerology, I however am a PhD
> 
> 
> *THE FILMMAKERS DIDN'T CLAIM THIS, SOME GUY WHO WROTE THE ARTICLE AFTER READING THE SCRIPT DID*
> ...



*SO WHAT? SOMEONE AT SOME POINT IN SOME TIME CLAIMED IT THEREFORE IT WAS CLAIMED *

THE MERE FACT THAT THE GUY MADE THE CLAIM MAKES ME TAKE EVERYTHING ELSE HE SAID WITH A DUMP TRUCK FULL OF SALT

Poozerology is a fluff course.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2008)

John Stewart should be  the star of a Green Lantern movie.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 17, 2008)

If john stewart isn't involved i have no interest in this.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not a GL fan, but I would definitely watch this movie. At first, I thought Jon Stewart would be the GL but I'm glad its Hal Jordan. People grew up on Hal and he is Green Lantern. Second place isn't even close.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 6, 2008)

Green Lantern movie concept art:


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2008)

interesting, BUT it needs more Kilowog


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

Guggenheim has stated that the FINAL draft of the script will be completed within the next few weeks


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 5, 2009)

New director announced


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2009)

> It's a quick read and is a mere 109 pages but is action packed from the beginning to end. It has the potential to be bigger than Iron Man or maybe even The Dark Knight.



That's an extremely short screenplay. Usually those things are roughly 120 to 140 pages.

But whatever, I don't really care until this movie is in production.


----------



## Fenton (Feb 6, 2009)

Will there be chipmunks and page-boy haircuts?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 6, 2009)

I wonder fi they'll show Mogo in this movie.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 29, 2009)

You can read the first draft of the script "". It's the same script reviewed by LR and IESB as well as other sites.


----------

